# MartialTalk News Volume 4 Issue 1



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2006)

We are sending out this newsletter to update all of our registered members on  whats new and possibly of interest to you in regards to MartialTalk. This  consolidated several recent announcements into 1 email for your convenience. In  the event that you recieve more than 1 copy, please let us know so that we can  fix the problem.


*Welcome everyone to the great year  2006!
*(Well, for those of us on the Gregorian calendar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

We have a most excellent year ahead of us.

*MT  Magazine ReLoaded
*This month sees the reimagining of our old e-zine as an  ongoing members submitted article library. We are looking for martial arts  related items, such as interviews, history, techniques, and reviews. Everyone is  welcome to submit. 
Submission instructions are available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29620.

*Special  Offer to MartialTalk Members from The Great Lakes Self-Defense  Association
*The Great Lakes Self-Defense Association (GLSDA) is offering  free memberships to all registered MartialTalk members until 1-31-06. The GLSDA  is a regional organization dedicated to the self-defense needs of
the public,  law enforcement and military through education, litigation and
legislative  activism.
Full details are available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28724

*MartialTalk  sets new traffic record!
*Despite the hectic nature of the holiday season,  MartialTalk set a new record for traffic in December. Our busiest month since  our opening August 2001, we moved over 170 Gigabytes of data! That equals almost  2 Million pages in a single month. Way to go everyone! (Full stats will be up  shortly at the SCN stats page)

*Contest Winners  Announced:
*November 2005: 
Best Avatar
Winner:  upnorthkyosa
Prize: 1 Year Supporting Membership - was given to  UpNorthMum

December 2005: 
Most Helpful Thread
Winner:  GoldenDragon7 for his thread "_Q and A" _in the kenpo section
Prize: 1  Year Supporting Membership Awarded to winner and Arnisador for suggesting the  winning thread.

*2005 a Year of expansion!
*2005 saw the launch  of 2 sibling websites. Early 2005 saw the launch of KenpoTalk.com, a community  and resource site focusing on the kenpo and kempo communities. Late October 2005  saw the launch of FMATalk.com, a site for the discussion of the Filipino arts  and culture. Both sites are growing at a good clip and 2006 looks to be a  promising one of growth and expansion for them both.

*Video Library  Continues to grow!
*The MartialTalk video library grew to over 60 clips  and links to offsite clips in 2005. We are optimistic that in 2006 we will top  200 clips.

*MartialTalk Project Launched
*In 2001 MartialTalk.com  was launched with the goal of being a place for people in WNY to chat about the  arts, and fine schools and teachers. It has long since surpassed that simply  goal.  Now, approaching our 5th year, I am reminded of another 5 year mission.  To celebrate this, I am proud to announce the "MartialTalk Project".
What is  it?
The "MartialTalk Project" is an extension and consolidation of several of  our projects, combined with several new and exciting ones under 1 heading. Our  goal, is to be a community driven and supported project for the continued  archiving, expansion, understanding and training of the martial arts. In it's  opening stages, it is little more than an idea, and an ideal. Over time, it will  grow and shine. *http://martialtalk.net* 

*The  MartialTalk Online Martial Arts Encyclopedia Project Launched
*The MTOMAE  is an open, community driven attempt to develop an encyclopedia of the martial  arts. We are taking a similar direction as the Wikipedia project, with a few minor  differences. The most notable difference is that we require registration to edit  entries. We intend to use very similar guidelines for our content and editing  policies as theirs, so you will often find yourself referred back to there for  tips, rules and "howtos".
The goal is to create a a growing resource, written  from the "Neutral point of view", which is a neutral description of facts, often  preferred in journalistic writing.
http://martialtalk.net/wiki

*MartialTalk  Brand WebHosting
*MartialTalk offers webhosting. 
75MB of storage with  5GB monthly data transfer.
Only $120 per year, with free setup. 
This is a  full-featured package, with no pop-ups.
Full details of the hosting plan can  be found here: http://martialtalk.com/forum/webhosting.htm

*Premium  Advertiser:
*We would like to thank *KarateDepot.com* for  their support. Please, if you are looking for quality martial arts supplies at  great prices, please click on the links at the top of our forum on the  KarateDepot.com banner.

*MartialTalk Network  News:

*KenpoTalk.com now has over 300 members, 1,000 topics and is  fast approaching it's 10,000th post. Join us this February when we celebrate our  1 year anniversary exploring the arts of Kenpo and Kempo.

FMATalk.com is  growing fast as an active community for the Filipino martial arts. Just a little  over 3 months old, we're growing at a good rate, and aiming to become the place  for the FMA on the web.

*MartialTalk SummerCamp  2006:
*MartialTalk will soon be announcing the date and location for it's  2006 Meet and Greet. Now entering it's 3rd year, the MT M&G is a great place  to meet up with your fellow MTers, swap ideas and get a taste of a wide variety  of arts. Watch the Admin Announcements forum for more details!


= = =  = =

To all of our members who continue to make MartialTalk a success, and  one of the finest destinations for the martial artist on the internet, thank  you! We wish you and yours a happy new year, and hope that 2006 is a great year  for you.

- Bob, Mike, Michael, Rich, Tess and all of us here at  MartialTalk.com 


You are receiving this email because you are a  member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and updates  to keep you aware of whats going on with our community. This emailing also  serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event  that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the  account it was sent to, and indicate your MT username.  To Disable these emails,  please check your USER CP and toggle the option.


----------

